# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Mystic

## JLC

The Mystic is one of those exciting subtle morphs that doesn't look all that unique on its own merits, but does astonishing things when combined with others.  It's super form is a blue-gray animal with dorsal striping and a reduced side pattern.  The Mystic was first produced by Anthony McCain in 2005.  The Mystic is very similar to the Phantom morph.  Some believe they are the same morph, and others believe they are two different morphs. 


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


Louis Kirkland


Louis Kirkland


Louis Kirkland


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


With a normal - muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Bailey & Bailey Reptiles
Cornerstone Reptiles
J. Kobylka Reptiles
Stewart Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

ahsoka (03-08-2020),angeluscorpion (09-06-2012),_Ronniex2_ (01-12-2018)

----------

